# Oriskany: Island Bottom Video



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man the are some pigs on the O!! Great video!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Man the are some pigs on the O!! Great video!


Thanks. I was surprised by the number of scamp on the ship. This was also the first dive that I recall seeing a red grouper and the new reef ball on the O.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. Man I can't wait until AJs open up again.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing dude!
I can't wait to go back down there and see that beast again.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video Brian what do you tie off onto I always have trouble finding the bouy it has turned green and is hard to see
I still look forward on coming over to see your fill set up I have managed to fill several tanks of nitrox with my new set up


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the size range on those AJ?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

TONER said:


> Great video Brian what do you tie off onto I always have trouble finding the bouy it has turned green and is hard to see
> I still look forward on coming over to see your fill set up I have managed to fill several tanks of nitrox with my new set up


Thanks. There are several bouys attached to the island, one above the flag, one on the end of the radar arm, and one on the port side just behnd the pri-fly bridge. I will try to clean them off again when I am out there next.

I like to tie off to the smoke stack grate when I can't find a bouy.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> What's the size range on those AJ?


Most of them were relatively small, 15-25 pounds.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Most of them were relatively small, 15-25 pounds.



10-4. I've heard there's some larger ones there from time to time.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> 10-4. I've heard there's some larger ones there from time to time.


There are some big 'uns out there for sure. I've filmed AJs as large as 70 pounds on the O. Since it is close to The Edge, there is no telling what you will see. I shot a 65 pound grouper on the O a couple of years ago.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t9sKFcZW1o


Great Video........and that looked like my anchor......LOL:thumbup:


----------

